# Yao Ming Asian Games(FIBA) Thread (9.8--16)



## kisstherim

*Yao Ming Asian Games(FIBA) Thread (9.8--16) (Update:Yao got injured in the jaw!)*

Asian games will be held in Doha, Qatar on September 8 ~ 16. 

The first game---China Vs. Iran will start in two hours
check out the Iran starting Center!
























It's time for Yao to kick ***!!! :banana: 

here r some pics in the training/shoot-out practice before the game:


























look at the face of the player yao is defending!lol











wow!










this same guy again! :biggrin: 











No Mercy (block to the rising Star Yi Jianlian)










:eek8: 




It's an obligation of Yao Ming to play in Asian Games according to the contract between CBA and Rockets, but I hope Yao won't play too hard until the final game. :angel: 

i will keep update. And if u r interested in these games, u can get it via coolstream/pplive that sort of software.(click CCTV-5 after softwares start)


----------



## Pimped Out

im gonna have to root against yao in this game 

and how tall is that center?

edit: is apple paying yao for having his ipod out every where he goes?


----------



## kisstherim

Pimped Out said:


> im gonna have to root against yao in this game


How so? 



Pimped Out said:


> and how tall is that center?


7'4, and Iran has a 7'2 guy starting on 4 spot,i guess.


----------



## Pimped Out

kisstherim said:


> How so?


gotta root for the homeland


----------



## Yao Mania

Pimped Out said:


> gotta root for the homeland


cool, didn't know you were Iranian. 

Yao gets free Apple stuff so no reason for him not to use it.

If it's anything I'm looking for Yao to do is to display his Bball IQ and school the opposing team without even having to try hard. 

From the looks of it Yao plays harder against his own teammates than he does the opposing team :sour:


----------



## Jamez52637

Hey PPlive isn't working, have you used it? Do you know when the game starts, like the time (please include which time zone too, i'm on the west coast)


----------



## kisstherim

Jamez52637 said:


> Hey PPlive isn't working, have you used it? Do you know when the game starts, like the time (please include which time zone too, i'm on the west coast)


it will start in 10 mins.(2:40 pm Beijing/HK time).
u gotta be patient when using pplive,it need at least 5 mins to buffer then it will work well in most cases.


----------



## Jamez52637

kisstherim said:


> it will start in 10 mins.(2:40 pm Beijing/HK time).
> u gotta be patient when using pplive,it need at least 5 mins to buffer then it will work well in most cases.


OMG. i'm supprise at how smooth this is, it;s like watch live tv.... NICE NICE, thanx


----------



## kisstherim

Jamez52637 said:


> OMG. i'm supprise at how smooth this is, it;s like watch live tv.... NICE NICE, thanx


yes,it has amazing quality. :banana: 

End of Half time, Pimped Out's homeland team leads! :eek8: I never expect Iran bball team was so good.
Yao score 12 pts(mostly by FTs), Iran's tough defense/hustle/double-team gave Yao much trouble near the rim. Yao was bumped to the ground for at least 2 times? and how many TOs he has made thus far? :boohoo: Anyway, that Iran 7'4 guy made 4 fouls already,he is only 19 and very inexperienced.


----------



## Jamez52637

the Chinese team have like no team work what so ever, they have decent skills individualy, but no one can pass, it's like they have no set plays, i think if they can get a good coach chinese could be a decent national team


hightlights look pretty good thou haha

what is the asian games format like? is this the first game of the tourny?


----------



## kisstherim

Yao was called a foul just now and walked to the ref like a Devil,LMAO!


----------



## kisstherim

Jamez52637 said:


> what is the asian games format like? is this the first game of the tourny?


yes

Teams participating in the FIBA Asia Championship 2005:
( 2003 Asian Championship Result)

China Champion
Chinese Taipei 11th Place
Hong Kong 13th Place
India 8th Place
Indonesia DNQ
Iran Fifth Place
Japan Sixth Place
Jordan 10th Place
Kazakhstan Seventh Place
Kuwait 12th Place
Lebanon Fourth Place
Malaysia Last Place
Qatar Third Place
Saudi Arabia DNQ
South Korea RunnerUp 


These 16 teams are divided into the following preliminary round groups:

Group A) South Korea, Malaysia, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait
Group B) Chinese Taipei, Iran, China, Uzbekistan
Group C) Japan, Indonesia, Kazakhstan, Qatar
Group D) India, Jordan, Lebanon, Hong Kong

China will play Iran on the 8th, Chinese Taipei on the 9th and Uzbekistan on the 11th.

Top 2 of each group qualify for the next round of round robin.


1. September 8 (Thursday) 14:30 pm Beijing/Hong Kong time China versus Iran

2. September 9 (Friday) 22:00 pm Beijing/Hong Kong time China versus Chinese Taipei

3. September 11 (Sunday) 14:30 pm Beijing/Hong Kong time China versus Uzbekistan


----------



## Jamez52637

Iran's new team plan, Hack'a Yao, 4 fouls in like 2 mins


----------



## Jamez52637

kisstherim said:


> yes
> 
> Teams participating in the FIBA Asia Championship 2005:
> ( 2003 Asian Championship Result)
> 
> China Champion
> Chinese Taipei 11th Place
> Hong Kong 13th Place
> India 8th Place
> Indonesia DNQ
> Iran Fifth Place
> Japan Sixth Place
> Jordan 10th Place
> Kazakhstan Seventh Place
> Kuwait 12th Place
> Lebanon Fourth Place
> Malaysia Last Place
> Qatar Third Place
> Saudi Arabia DNQ
> South Korea RunnerUp
> 
> 
> These 16 teams are divided into the following preliminary round groups:
> 
> Group A) South Korea, Malaysia, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait
> Group B) Chinese Taipei, Iran, China, Uzbekistan
> Group C) Japan, Indonesia, Kazakhstan, Qatar
> Group D) India, Jordan, Lebanon, Hong Kong
> 
> China will play Iran on the 8th, Chinese Taipei on the 9th and Uzbekistan on the 11th.
> 
> Top 2 of each group qualify for the next round of round robin.
> 
> 
> 1. September 8 (Thursday) 14:30 pm Beijing/Hong Kong time China versus Iran
> 
> 2. September 9 (Friday) 22:00 pm Beijing/Hong Kong time China versus Chinese Taipei
> 
> 3. September 11 (Sunday) 14:30 pm Beijing/Hong Kong time China versus Uzbekistan



Nice... Thanx for the the info, i think the ....(Yao Dunks) anyways, i think the biggest threat would be South Korea, are the 9th and 11th game also at this time?


----------



## kisstherim

Jamez52637 said:


> Nice... Thanx for the the info, i think the ....(Yao Dunks) anyways, i think the biggest threat would be South Korea, are the 9th and 11th game also at this time?


i am not sure. I think Lebanon and Qatar could also be big threats. South Korea never play well unless they play against China.I dunno if they can make to the final,but they always went crazy when playing China as if Chinese killed their families,lmao.

The broadcasting stopped and the commentators said there were sth wrong with their signals.lol,i dunno what's going on. Did a fight break out again???????????????????????????????????? :biggrin:


Edit: End of the game, China won by 15 pts. Yao looked tired,i guess he played like 35 mins?geez.

Yao stats: 29 pts,17 rebs,6(?) blks,4 stls, 2 assists, *6 TOs*


----------



## kisstherim

u idiot,pass me the damn ball or I will kick ur *** after the game




Obviously Yao was quite unhappy with this game.Those two nasty dunk attempts(were fouled then missed, though)showed his emotions.


----------



## Jamez52637

Yeah, that coach really suck... Yao was so tired that he's about to crawl on the floor and the dude won't sub him out, china was up by like 10 at the start of 4th, sub yao out, let him rest, and if things gets close, sub him back in... how hard is that? I still think the biggest problem is team work, it seems like they don;t have set plays, Yao waste all his energy posting up and never touchs the ball (also probably because everytime that he does gets the ball he doesn't pass it haha) i wonder how good the chinese team could be if JVG was the head coach....


----------



## smithys1510

who won the game?


----------



## kisstherim

smithys1510 said:


> who won the game?


China,i have no ideas how they won the game though. :boohoo:


----------



## kisstherim

Jamez52637 said:


> Yeah, that coach really suck... Yao was so tired that he's about to crawl on the floor and the dude won't sub him out, china was up by like 10 at the start of 4th, sub yao out, let him rest, and if things gets close, sub him back in... how hard is that? I still think the biggest problem is team work, it seems like they don;t have set plays, Yao waste all his energy posting up and never touchs the ball (also probably because everytime that he does gets the ball he doesn't pass it haha) i wonder how good the chinese team could be if JVG was the head coach....


Yao didn't rest a single sec in the final game of last Asian Championships, he also played throughout the game in the games against New zealand and SM (they r also the only two games China won)in the last World Championships when Del Harris(the assistant coach of Maverircks) was the coach,lol. Team China is just a crappy team without Yao,Yao=at least 2/3 Team China.
And how many times Yao got position down low but the chinese Guards just didn't know how to pass the darn ball to him. :boohoo:


----------



## hitokiri315

Is that 19 year old iranian dude thinking about the nba in his future when he matures more. The Nba needs more 7 footers. David Stern was probably licking his chops when he heard about him.


----------



## kisstherim

lol,China is playing Taiwan, taiwanese tried to triple-team Yao but Yao still made a 2+1. Even the taiwanese players all smiled.


----------



## Yao Mania

keep us updated ktr!


----------



## kisstherim

Yao played like 20 mins tonite, scored 15 pts (6/9), grabbed 8 rebs. Taiwan double,triple,or even quadrible-team Yao,but that couldn't help much. Yao didn't play very hard and rested since the 3th quarter. He made 2 very nice deep 2pts(his feet were almost on the 3 pts line) shot in 3Q.

























Pics of Yao watching South Korea(the biggest threat to China) Vs Kuwait
















Yao the Mafia boss 

OT: a pic of Ha :biggrin:


----------



## The lone wolf

Yao's legs are really tree trunks.


----------



## MightyReds2020

Man I watched China playing against Taiwan this morning and the game really stinks. I don't even think most of the Chinese players were playing hard. I wonder why Yao Ming should spend any minutes playing in such a non-competitive games. The Asian games should involved just 5 or 6 teams.


----------



## kisstherim

MightyReds2020 said:


> Man I watched China playing against Taiwan this morning and the game really stinks. I don't even think most of the Chinese players were playing hard.


they did suck.
but u won't play hard when playing against an opponent u beat by 60 pts last time.




MightyReds2020 said:


> I wonder why Yao Ming should spend any minutes playing in such a non-competitive games.


according to the contract between CBA and Houston,he gotta play Asian Games/Olympic/World Championships for China,no matter how crappy the games r. :boohoo: 








:angel:


----------



## MightyReds2020

kisstherim said:


> according to the contract between CBA and Houston,he gotta play Asian Games/Olympic/World Championships for China,no matter how crappy the games r. :boohoo:


I know. I was just frustrated that I woke up early and saw a crappy game that was totally not worth my time.


----------



## Steez

I was supposed to be playing on that Kuwaiti National Team.... but my wife and I just had our first baby, so I couldnt go 

Sucks, I coulda met Yao Ming and all those people.... could have even played AGAINST him!


----------



## hitokiri315

If we were giving out fictional awards for poster of the month i think KTR is in the lead. Thanks for all the news on yao keeping me in the loop until he comes back to h-town.


----------



## Hakeem

Steez said:


> I was supposed to be playing on that Kuwaiti National Team


Sure you were...


----------



## Steez

Hakeem said:


> Sure you were...


Aaah... I did 
I am officially on the team... signed a contract, but my contract doesnt start until September 2006... its messed up the rules they have down there...


----------



## kisstherim

Steez said:


> I was supposed to be playing on that Kuwaiti National Team.... but my wife and I just had our first baby, so I couldnt go
> 
> Sucks, I coulda met Yao Ming and all those people.... could have even played AGAINST him!


OMG,i never expect i could meet a Kuwait national team player here. Awesome! :banana:


----------



## kisstherim

hitokiri315 said:


> If we were giving out fictional awards for poster of the month i think KTR is in the lead. Thanks for all the news on yao keeping me in the loop until he comes back to h-town.


hehe,my pleasure. Actually i thought u guys were not very interested in these kinda stuffs. :biggrin:


----------



## Hakeem

Steez said:


> Aaah... I did
> I am officially on the team... signed a contract, but my contract doesnt start until September 2006... its messed up the rules they have down there...


Whoa. What position do you play? Will Kuwait be an Olympic-quality team within a decade? Who's the best player you've gone up against?


----------



## Steez

I play the 1 and the 2... 
When I went for the try out, there were 2 players not playing... and the coach told me that they were the 2 best players, they dont need to practice... *shrug*

My favourite player on that team was azeez... he plays the 1 there, been there for awhile, taught me everything, all the plays etc.

As for the olympics, highly doubtful... they just changed the rules so that we are able to get non-kuwaiti born players on the team....


----------



## kisstherim

Yao played like 20 mins tonite, scored 16 pts, grabbed 13 rebs. and he had *6* assists,some of which were highly creative :clap: 
Seems he is recovering quickly after his surgery, he is now playing way better than like a week ago against the icelander. His perimeter shooters came back,too. Good sign. And obviously he is more built,u can see it from the pics I posted previously in this thread. Kudos to Falsone. :biggrin: 


The hopeless Japanese players


----------



## kisstherim

Steez said:


> I play the 1 and the 2...
> When I went for the try out, there were 2 players not playing... and the coach told me that they were the 2 best players, they dont need to practice... *shrug*
> 
> My favourite player on that team was azeez... he plays the 1 there, been there for awhile, taught me everything, all the plays etc.
> 
> As for the olympics, highly doubtful... they just changed the rules so that we are able to get non-kuwaiti born players on the team....


Kuwait lost 2 games but beat HK, they r # 3 in their group which means they can't make Round 2, sorry for that.:sigh:


----------



## kisstherim

Yao Ming injured in the jaw !!! Got elbowed by a Lebanon centre.... he's bleeding!!
but the ref didn't call it a foul. Yao got all pissed. He went right up to the refs table and spreaded his blood on it!! OMG! :curse: :curse: :curse:

now He's benched for stitching!!!


----------



## kisstherim

Yao was back on the court with a bandage in the jaw. looks it's not a big problem :clap:


----------



## kisstherim

China beat Saudi Arabia by………………………………………………………………………………………………………………











98-*10*.
at the half time, China already led by……………………………………………………………………56--*6*

and Yao didn't play
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Yao Mania

kisstherim said:


> China beat Saudi Arabia by………………………………………………………………………………………………………………
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 98-*10*.
> at the half time, China already led by……………………………………………………………………56--*6*
> 
> and Yao didn't play
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


LMAO that's just not right!!


----------



## kisstherim

Yao Mania said:


> LMAO that's just not right!!


Breaking news!! The Saudi Arabia government officially issued an embargo on oil with China for 88 years!!!



joke aside, I remember when Saudi Arabia soccer team lost to China years ago, the King of Saudi Arabia got very upset and fired the coach personally, then how will he take care of his basketball coach who was too embarrassed to show up in the post-match press conference this time?? :biggrin: :biggrin:

hey,Steez, I really don't understand how Saudi Arabia beat ur Kuwait to get to this Final 8 stage.


----------



## Smooth Lotion

kisstherim said:


> China beat Saudi Arabia by………………………………………………………………………………………………………………
> 98-*10*.
> at the half time, China already led by……………………………………………………………………56--*6*
> 
> and Yao didn't play
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:




Why are teams like Saudi Arabia and Hong Kong in the tournament? They are losing games on an average of more than 50 points I think. Shouldn't there be a qualifying stage so only teams with actual basketball players can play?


----------



## MightyReds2020

Smooth Lotion said:


> Why are teams like Saudi Arabia and Hong Kong in the tournament? They are losing games on an average of more than 50 points I think. Shouldn't there be a qualifying stage so only teams with actual basketball players can play?


That's what I was saying earlier in this thread. This Asian Championship should only have 6~8 competing teams, even that maybe is asking too much right now.


----------



## The_Franchise

MightyReds2020 said:



> That's what I was saying earlier in this thread. This Asian Championship should only have 6~8 competing teams, even that maybe is asking too much right now.


Agreed! I was looking over the box scores and some of these teams don't have a player above 6'6! 

Thanks for all the updates kisstherim.


----------



## The_Franchise

The Saudi team just played so they could get a pic with Yao:


----------



## Pimped Out

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> The Saudi team just played so they could get a pic with Yao:


wow, he looks happy to be there...


----------



## kisstherim

Smooth Lotion said:


> Why are teams like Saudi Arabia and Hong Kong in the tournament? They are losing games on an average of more than 50 points I think. Shouldn't there be a qualifying stage so only teams with actual basketball players can play?


actually the asian championships itself is a qualifying stage for World championships. Traditionally only the championship of this tournament can make the world championships.

and Saudi is not so bad as u thought :biggrin: they actually beat Malaysia and Kuwait to make the final 8 stage. Maybe they just gave up too early when playing against China while China players played very seriouly throughout the game.

As for HK, they used to "borrow" some pro basketball player from mainland China,so actually they played not so bad in some tournaments, and they are quietly improving with their local bballers (and assistant coach John) in the past 4 ~ 5 years. :angel:


----------



## Yao Mania

kisstherim said:


> actually the asian championships itself is a qualifying stage for World championships. Traditionally only the championship of this tournament can make the world championships.
> 
> and Saudi is not so bad as u thought :biggrin: they actually beat Malaysia and Kuwait to make the final 8 stage. Maybe they just gave up too early when playing against China while China players played very seriouly throughout the game.
> 
> As for HK, they used to "borrow" some pro basketball player from mainland China,so actually they played not so bad in some tournaments, and they are quietly improving with their local bballers (and assistant coach John) in the past 4 ~ 5 years. :angel:


HK Ballers really ain't that bad. The problem is there just isn't enough organized bball that goes on around here. All teenagers love bball, and the outdoor courts are full wherever you go. 

Shockingly a number of 40-50 year old men play ball here, and pretty well too. There was this one old guy who only took hook shots and we nicknamed him "Hakeem" :laugh:


----------



## Hakeem

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Agreed! I was looking over the box scores and some of these teams don't have a player above 6'6!


Where did you find the box scores?


----------



## kisstherim

Yao Mania said:


> Shockingly a number of 40-50 year old men play ball here, and pretty well too. There was this one old guy who only took hook shots and we nicknamed him "Hakeem" :laugh:


why not "Kareem"? :biggrin: 

yeah,many of those old men r incredible shooters, I often got frustrated when defending them even though most of them lack athleticism.


----------



## MightyReds2020

kisstherim said:


> actually the asian championships itself is a qualifying stage for World championships. Traditionally only the championship of this tournament can make the world championships.
> 
> and Saudi is not so bad as u thought :biggrin: they actually beat Malaysia and Kuwait to make the final 8 stage. Maybe they just gave up too early when playing against China while China players played very seriouly throughout the game.
> ...


That Saudi game was definitely a fluke but hey, there's nothing proud about beating poor teams like Malaysia and Kuwait. I am a Malaysian and I can tell you that the basketball level of our national team is on par with some of the Chinese local teams (Read: Not even close to the CBA level). Kuwait is just a notch above us, which isn't saying much.

Seriously, the tournament should have only 6 teams playing twice against each other. And there should be a rule that say Yao Ming cannot be given more than 20-minutes per game unless they are playing against the Koreans.


----------



## kisstherim

lol, Yao made a nasty tip dunk over Ha's head and gave Ha a smile.:laugh:


----------



## kisstherim

A great alleyoops by Yi Jianlian ended the semi-final game by 93(China)-49(Korea). wow,i never expect China could beat their biggest threat in asia by such a big margin, I guess it's the LARGEST ever win over South Korea for China. Yao played the first three quarters (like 28 mins altogether) and got 27pts/16rebounds.








:banana: 










































lol @ the korean Center.


----------



## Yao Mania

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/english/doc/2005-09/16/content_478474.htm



> "Yao is the player that every team wants to have," China's head coach Jonas Kaslauskas said. "He's in good shape and he wants to play. He's the reason we could come back in the second quarter and beat them by big margin."


----------



## The_Franchise

Hakeem said:


> Where did you find the box scores?


They aren't box scores to be exact, but they give a pretty good rundown of the games.


http://www.asia-basket.com/events/ac/ac05.asp

Scroll all the way down and look at the info for each team player.


----------



## Hakeem

Thanks. 

Haha, India have seven centers, one of whom is 6'2". One of Kuwait's centers is only three inches taller than his shortest teammate. I guess Yao now knows what Wilt must have felt like.


----------



## kisstherim

China won the final game by 77-61, Yao: 24 pts, 18 (?) rebs, *7* blks. He played for the full match without rest (40 mins). The Lebanon frontcourt were playing football style defense towards Yao all the game, I can't recall how many times Yao was pulled/pushed/wrestled to the floor. But the refs never called :dead: It's ridiculous that Yao just shot one FT in the whole game. The game was close in the first 3 Qs, but Yao's 12 pts in the last 9 mins secured the win. And by the end of the game, Yao finally got chance to demonstrate an impressive fade-away and an excellent shake move. :clap: 












































r u blind?

















Yao is the man!


----------



## RipChord

damn...that Iran center is huge....


----------



## Yao Mania

Yao - hands down MVP of this tournament. And best Asian baller of all time. He may not be Shaq-like in the NBA, but he sure is Shaq-like when playing against Asian teams!


----------



## Yao Mania

I can't pinpoint it but something about this pick cracks me up :laugh:


----------



## WhoRocks

Kisstherim and anybody else who contributed, massive thanks for the updates, 80+ point victory huh, you must have been glued to that one? :Wink:

As for Yao, although I find his blood-smearing antics highly curious, we gotta remember he was pretty forceful at the World Championships last summer, pushing over taunting New Zealanders and blasting his team-mates. And then he came back to the NBA, where his natural humbleness took over, and he didn't display the consistent aggression we needed. I'm defintely not one of those who thinks he'll be soft forever, I presonally think though that Yao's just very modest; In China he proved himself the best player so he acts rightfully like he's the man, whereas in America he hasn't achieved any accolades beyond being an All-Star so maybe an element of self doubt is still within him that plays on his mind and restricts his play. C'mon Yao, kick some Yankee butt! :biggrin:


----------



## TracywtFacy

WhoRocks said:


> Kisstherim and anybody else who contributed, massive thanks for the updates, 80+ point victory huh, you must have been glued to that one? :Wink:
> 
> As for Yao, although I find his blood-smearing antics highly curious, we gotta remember he was pretty forceful at the World Championships last summer, pushing over taunting New Zealanders and blasting his team-mates. And then he came back to the NBA, where his natural humbleness took over, and he didn't display the consistent aggression we needed. I'm defintely not one of those who thinks he'll be soft forever, I presonally think though that Yao's just very modest; In China he proved himself the best player so he acts rightfully like he's the man, whereas in America he hasn't achieved any accolades beyond being an All-Star so maybe an element of self doubt is still within him that plays on his mind and restricts his play. C'mon Yao, kick some Yankee butt! :biggrin:




Good comment... there's too many newcomers and current players who are full of swagger and attitude, with no real game to back it up. Yao probably feels he needs to earn everyone's respect before he starts with the antics. He's looking good this season, so hopefully this will be the year he begins to dominate and start showing some attitude out there on the court


----------

